# P220 Carry SAS



## cwprinting (Jan 17, 2007)

I am looking at the P220 Carry SAS. Can anyone shed any light on this handgun? I will be replacing a P228 9mm if anyone is interested.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you looking to conceal it? Because it is still a pretty big gun.


----------

